# Fuzzy Foalie Update



## bannerminis (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Guys

I havent been on here in months, just crazy busy and still suffering with this damm glue ear which I am hoping to deal with in the coming wks by going to someone that deals with homeopathy and try that route.

Anyway thought you might like to see some fuzzy wuzzy pics of my babies.

Not great pics as I took them with the iphone but you get the idea LOL

First up is Warrior. He is like a small sheep now and his coat is just pure fluff

















Belle - who is my shadow when I am in the field so I only ever seem to get pics of her walking to me LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 19, 2012)

Atiya - who is turning into a very tall and leggy girl - might go over 34" or maybe she will put her growth into her first yr and then slow down.
















The 3 together






These pics were taken from the end of August to early September.

Again they are only pics from the iphone so not great


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is a quick video from about a month ago. It was misting with a threat of more heavy rain and I had forgotten my rain gear so went in with my umbrella. They didnt know what to make of me LOL with this strange blue thing over my head. Of course Slaney wasnt too bothered but she figured I might have good so was worth checking out. I swear that mare would go through fire if there was a feed at the other side LOL

Oh and excuse Warriors dirty bum but everytime Slaney was in season he got the runs. It looks like she has finally stopped cycling as he hasnt had it since I took that video.


----------



## Danielleee (Oct 19, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 19, 2012)

So cute



love all your baby's


----------



## countrymini (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful babies. Your property is gorgeous too, so green!


----------



## cassie (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update Karina!





missed you and your gorgeous babies! they look fantastic! all of them are so beautiful



loved the video hehe so cute! hope you get your glue ear sorted out...



sounds awful!

who are you putting in foal for next year?


----------



## Wings (Oct 21, 2012)

They're looking good



Love how dark Warrior's muzzle is.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 21, 2012)

Great pictures of your beautiful babies Karina, thank you for the update.





Hope you can get your ear sorted before too long


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on the fluffy babies. They are a fun little bunch especially Belle who got in the vets way at every given opportunity the other day when we were doing marking sheets. She was getting into his pockets LOL.

A question on Warrior - Warrior is a palomino out of a solid Dunalino mare by a solid buckskin stallion. He has never gone through a proper foal shed and has gone pretty much straight into his wooly sheep impression.

We were checking hoof colour and while 3 of his hooves look like they are changing - going a sort of dark grey colour, his right hind is still the same as it was the day he was born. Its weird really and no sign its changing right now - even the vet commented on it

Has anyone had a foal that had hooves change colour at different times?


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 23, 2012)

The babies are sure growing, Karina!

They are darling as can be.

How sweet is Belle, wanting to be in your pockets, all the time!!

Loved the video! OH NOOOOOO not the scary blue umbrella.

Smart Slaney sets the pace though...good plan - never know when a cookie

or a snack might be coming your way, even if disquised as a blue umbrella.


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok so these are not great as he is out in the field and I had to try and wash his hooves while I was being mobbed by the others who wanted to know what I was doing and poor Warrior nearly had a heartattack at the fact he was having his hooves washed and all the interest the others were showing LOL

These pics are to show how his hooves are changing colour as expected.
















And then his right hind hoof which is still white from the coronet band down with no sign of any change right now


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 2, 2012)

Warriors Sire - Birchood UK Buckaroo Banner - aka Banner
















Then Banners Sire - Seahorse Gold Melody Grand Buckeroo


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 2, 2012)

Banners Dam - Birchwood UK Miss Remarkable (The pic is from when she was a youngster) Mare is LWO+ and possibly Splash and Sabino






You can see a few more up to date pics of the mare on this link take this yr when heavily in foal

http://www.miniaturehorses.de/index2.php?option=pedigree&id=47&lang=en


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 2, 2012)

Warriors Dam - Shadowplay Sahara Moon - Dunalino mare (solid)






Slaney as a foal with her Dam who was a solid Red Dun


----------



## chandab (Nov 2, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> Ok so these are not great as he is out in the field and I had to try and wash his hooves while I was being mobbed by the others who wanted to know what I was doing and poor Warrior nearly had a heartattack at the fact he was having his hooves washed and all the interest the others were showing LOL
> 
> These pics are to show how his hooves are changing colour as expected.
> 
> ...


Looks like he managed to get one white hoof/leg marking, while the others are just palomino color. [White hooves go with white leg markings.]

It took til recently for me to be able to tell just which of little Manny's legs were going to stay white and which were going to be the same color as his body; when he was really little it looked like he had 4 white socks/stockings, now he has just two hind socks (and his front hooves are starting to darken).


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 2, 2012)

The reason I am confused is because Slaney is solid and so is Banner - well I have never found white on either of them. Unless Banner is hiding a couple of white hairs somewhere that I just havent found.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2012)

It does look from your pictures as if 3 of his legs are getting darker and 1 is staying white - hence the change in his hoof colouring??? No idea if this is possible but as Banner's dam is 'coloured', could Banner be hiding 'something' and has passed it on to Warrior?

I'm useless with colours so hopefully someone else will chime in to help!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 8, 2013)

Its me again,

Just thought I would try and tune in a bit more but I have been pretty bad at it as I just dont have the time. Especially since Christmas as when Seamus went back to Saudi and then my parents went to Oz to see my sister I have been very much on my own. To top it off I have been on and off sick and now 3 of us have had flu and on antibiotics and the Grace and Abby are on steroids to help clear their chests.

I do believe I am just plain run down and out of steam now. But Easter is only round the corner so looking forward to a battery recharge.

Our weather has just been so awful since last November and I was dreaming of mud. But thankfully things have improved and the last 3 wks we havent had any rain. Some rain back this week but nothing compared to what we did have.

So spring is in the air and I really hope for a dry summer this yr and I can stock up on some good hay.

The fur balls are all well.

I sold Buck and Warrior to the UK and Warrior will be out showing in May. I dont know yet what there plans are for Buck.

Sunny is in Asia with a new family and his own band of ladies. I am hoping for another update on him soon.

Rosie was doing her usual of trying to keep me guessing on if she was pregnant or not but she can hide it no more she is foal again and this time to Banner. Rosie allowed Banner to cover her 3 times from the end of May to about the end of July but Rosie is a little hussie and can take on a cover but then go on to have more fun with the stallion - I do believe its just more of her mind games to keep me guessing LOL

So I have just brought her in as I feel she needs to be built up. She is in pretty good condition considering she wintered out (being fed of course) but she was still letting her filly nurse and with a growing foal inside her I think she was starting to loose some topline. So she is mad at me for seperating her from her rather large (as big as herself) baby but she is settling now although still not talking to me - Crazy mare LOL.

Oh and I tested Warrior for Splash, LWO, Dun and SB1 (I also tested for Agouti as its a possiblity) and he tested NEGATIVE for everything.

BUT I do believe that Banner must be hiding some sort of Splash gene that they dont test for yet as Belle who is a very obvious Splash/Sabino Filly tested negative for Splash even though her Dam is positive. I believed the splash came from Shimmer but not I am thinking and since Warrior has the white hoof that its Banner that has it and thats what was passed to Belle and Warrior.

So thats my update.

I hope to catch up a bit here over the weekend.

Afraid I cant really offer to marestare right now but I will do my best to help if I can. I spend my days in the jeep back and forth to the school or to Speech and Drama for the girls or Rugby for Conor and then there is their very busy social lives and all the birthday parties. I am seriously considering setting up house in the jeep LOL

So I just dont have time to browse the forums anymore or I am just too tired to be bothered. The most I keep up with these days is Facebook and thats mostly done on the iphone while I am sitting in the jeep waiting for one of the kids LOL.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess Rosie has 2 mths to go yet but once I get her dollied up and a small belly clip done I will start a thread to update as she progresses.

I thought I would share 2 pics sent to me of Warrior at the new stud. I am sure they wont mind me sharing.

Looking very grown up now all his baby winter fuzz is gone











And just to show how he looked just before he left (he left mid Jan and I got these pics the end of Feb)


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Karina and welcome back




Warrior sure is gorgeous, I love the transformation pics


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2013)

wow Warrior is such a handsome man now! not the little baby anymore! well done Karina!!

absoloutly love him!

YAY for your pretty lil lady being pregnant



very exciting I hope you will keep us updated as the time draws near





sorry that life has been hectic for you hoping it settles down some for you shortly.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 13, 2013)

Your horses are gorgeous! May I say that where you live is just breathtaking!!!! I've always wanted to visit there...someday I may just be able to afford the trip!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Karina - sorry i missed your thread earlier. Hope you and the family are now feeling a lot better, the winter we have had has been enough to drive us all nuts! At least it have been dry here for a while now, even if we are all frozen up and struggling with the water supplies to the fields, but no rain so I'm not complaining. LOL!!

Warrior is stunning, his new family must be thrilled with him.





How's Rosie progressing - is she your only foaling mare this year? May we have some updated pics please.


----------

